# الزيوت الثابتة و العطرية و الفرق بينهما



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (28 نوفمبر 2014)

* الزيوت , الزيوت الثابتة , الزيوت العطرية 
*
مصدر هام جدا للطاقة و يـمكن الاستفادة منها مباشرة أو تخزينها لحين الحاجة. يتم امتصاص الدهون بعد تحويله في الأمعاء الى أحماض دهنية. إذا زاد مقدار الدهون عن حاجة الجسم، تتراكم في أماكن مختلفة من الجسم أهمها الأنسجة الدهنية وقد تترسب في جدار الأوعية الدموية. و على الرغم من أهمية الدهون الا أن الافراط فيها يؤدى الى كثير من الأضرار.
مصادر الدهون:
الدهـــــون النباتية الدهـــون الحيوانية
السمسم - فول الصويا - زيت الزيتون - زيت الذرة - زيت بذرة القطن – زيت عباد الشمس – زيت بذرة الكتان زيت جوز الهند - المكسرات (السوداني الفستق –الجوز- اللوز-البندق) الزبد – السمن – القشطة دهون اللحوم و الدواجن و الأسماك والألبان و منتجاتها و البيض
يراعى أن تحتوى الوجبة اليومية على حوالى 30% من الدهون.
أنواع الدهــون
========
تقسم الى ثلاثة انواع من حيث تركيبها الكيماوي :
*الدهون أحادية عدم التشبع
(الباقى من السعرات الكلية المخصصة للدهون) 
*الدهون المتعددة عدم التشبع
(أقل من 10٪ من السعرات الكلية) 
*الدهون المشبعة
(أقل من 10٪ من السعرات الكلية)
زيت الزيتون ودهون
الأسماك زيت الذرة – زيت بذرة
القطن – زيت عباد الشمس السمن و الزبد و الدهون
المصاحبة للحوم
و الدواجن و البيض والألبان
الكوليسترول
مادة دهنية أساسية تتواجد في الأغذية مثل دهون الحيوانات والزيوت المهدرجة وصفار البيض وجسم الانسان و يتم تصنيعها أيضاً فى العديد من أنسجة الجسم مثل الكبد. إذا كانت نسبة الكوليستيرول في الدم أعلى من مستواها الطبيعي، فإن هناك احتمال لـتعرض المريض لأزمات قلبية حيث أنه يبطن جدار الشرايين مؤدياً إلى تضيقها. يراعى ألا يزيد كميته فى الغذاء عن300 مجم يوميا فى الشخص السليم . 
قاوم الدهون بالدهون
تعتبر دهون الأوميجـا 3أحماض دهنية أحادية عدم التشبع و هى مفيدة فى تخفيض مستوى الأحماض الدهنية المشبعة وموجودة بوفرة فى أسماك السالمون والماكريل والتونة والسردين و فــول الصويا و الجـوز وزيت بزر الكتان (يجب تناولها على الأقل مرة فى الأسبوع) 
من أهم مصادر الكوليستيرول، الدهون التى نتناولها فى
الطعام و أنسجة الجسم المختلفة خاصة الكبد 
الدهون الطبيعية هي مصدر أساسي للطاقة في جسم الإنسان، كما تساعده على امتصاص الفيتامينات A,D,E,K وتعمل الأحماض الموجودة بها على حماية البشرة والشعر والأظافر من الجفاف ولكنها ضارة في نفس الوقت، وبالتالي علينا الاعتدال في تناولها حتى نحصل على الفائدة ونهرب من الضرر، أما الزيوت المهدرجة والدهون نصف المهدرجة فقد صنعها الإنسان، وهي نوع من الزيوت المتحولة التي تدخل دخل في معظم الأطعمة المصنعة لتزيد من مدة صلاحيتها وتحسن من قوامها ومذاقها.
ما هي الزيوت المهدرجة؟
الزيوت المهدرجة خطر على الصحة العامة 
تصنع الدهون المهدرجة عن طريق تسخين الزيوت النباتية إلى أعلى درجات الحرارة والضغط، وتضخ الماكينات الهيدروجين داخل هذا الخليط من الزيوت الساخنة لتحول المادة السائلة إلى مادة صلبة أو شبه صلبة، الدهون المصنعة من مواد حيوانية مثل الزبد ليس بها هيدروجين، لذا تكون أشد صلابة من الأخرى.
كما تحتوي الزيوت المهدرجة على أحماض دهنية متحولة Trans fatty acids تمثل خطورة شديدة على القلب، تنتج عن إضافة الهيدروجين، الهدف من هذا التصنيع أن الأطعمة المصنوعة من الزيوت المهدرجة تكون ألذ طعماً من الأخرى، كما تطول مدة صلاحيتها، وتصمد لفترات طويلة على الأرفف في المحال التجارية، كما يعتمد عليها كثير من المطاعم ضمن المكونات اللازمة للطهي، حيث يمكن قلي الأطعمة فيها لمرات عديدة دون أن يحدث أي فرق في الطعم.
المخاطر التي تمثلها الأطعمة التي تحتوي على زيوت مهدرجة: مخاطرها تكمن في أن الجسم لا يستوعب هذا النوع من الدهون، لذا يصعب هضمها، وتبقى في الجسد لمدة طويلة، مما يسبب زيادة في الوزن واضطرابات في المعدة، وتزيد من مخاطر إصابة الشخص بالسكر أو الشريان التاجي في القلب عن طريق رفع معدلات الكوليسترول في الدم، وفي الواقع فهي ترفع مستوى الكوليسترول السيئ المسمى LDL ووظيفته هي حمل كوليسترول الدم إلى خلايا الجسم وفي الوقت نفسه تقلل من النوع الجيد من الكوليسترول الذي يعيد الكوليسترول إلى الكبد ليتخلص منه، وهذه الزيوت أيضاً تحول الأغشية الخولية الداخلية من حالتها المرنة إلى حالة صلبة لا تمكنها من الانقسام بشكل سليم مما يجعلك عرضة للإصابة بالسرطان، وتمثل أيضاً مشاكل على صحة القلب أكثر من التي تسببها الدهون المشبعة.
مصادر الزيوت المهدرجة:
=============
الدهون المتحولة، أو المهدرجة، هي زيوت نباتية سائلة تدخل في سلسلة من العمليات الصناعية لتخرج بعدها صلبة جزئيا، بسبب إضافة الهيدروجين إلى جزيئاتها. وهذه العمليات الصناعية تنتج دهونا متحولة غير مشبعة في الزيت. والدهون المتحولة لا يمكن أن تتواجد بشكل طبيعي، فهي نتاج هذه العمليات الصناعية، لذا يواجه الجسم معاناة في هضمها، وتبقى فيه مدة طويلة، تضر خلالها كل أعضاء الجسم. 
لكن عند وجود عبارة أطعمة خالية من الدهون على المنتجات، فهي تعني أن كل حصة غذائية من هذا المنتج تحتوي على (Less than 0.5 gram (gm) of trans-fat per serving) أقل من 0.5 غم من الدهون المهدرجة، وليس لكل العبوة. فإذا إستهلكت العديد من الحصص الغذائية من هذا المنتج، فأنت بذلك أخذت كمية من الدهون المهدرجة انت بغنى عنها. ولكي تتفادى ذلك ما عليك إلا ان تقرأ البطاقة التغذوية الموجودة خلف العبوة، أو على جانبها، والتي تحتوي على مكونات هذا المنتج بالتفصيل من الدهون بأنواعها والكربوهيدرات والبروتينات وغيرها، مع توضيح كمية السعرات الحرارية للحصة الواحدة، أو للمنتج بأكمله، أو لكل 100 غم منه. فما عليك إلا عمل حسابات بسيطة لتعرف كم من الغرامات من الدهون المتحولة إستهلكت وكم عدد السعرات التي تناولتها.
الوجبات السريعة أحد مصادر الزيوت المهدرجة 
بلا مبالغة نجد تلك الزيوت في معظم الأطعمة ولكن تختلف نسبتها من منتج لآخر، وهناك نوعان من المنتجات هما عبارة عن زيوت متحولة بالهيدروجين: هما (المارجرين- السمن النباتي).
كما أن هناك منتجات أخرى تحتوي عليها ونستخدمها في المنزل:
الكريمة البيضاء لتزيين الكيك (التي ليست من منتجات الألبان).
مبيضات القهوة.
الخبز بأنواعه
البسكويت
الكيك
تارت الفواكه
الحلويات
الرقائق التي تستخدم صباحاً
زبد الفول السوداني
البطاطس المقلية، ونصف المقلية المجمدة
الوجبات السريعة المقلية
بعض العجائن المجمدة
ما هي الكلمات التي تدل على أن هذا المنتج قد يحتوي على هيدروجين؟
خال من الكوليسترول
خال من الدهون الحيوانية
زيوت (نباتية) مهدرجة
زيوت (نباتية) مهدرجة جزئياً
بدائل الدهون المهدرجة:
==============
يقول خبراء التغذية إن مصادر الدهون اثنان، الأول حيواني ويتمثل في السمن والزبد والقشدة، والثاني نباتي ويتمثل في زيوت الذرة، عباد الشمس، بذرة القطن، فول الصويا ، زيت النخيل وزيت الزيتون.
*زيت الزيتون أحد البدائل الصحية للطعام
*السمن من دهن اللبن أصح للجسم عن استخدام الزيوت المهدرجة ( السمن الصناعى )
*زيت عباد الشمس .. أحد مصادر الدهون الصحية
أفضل أنواع الزيوت والتي عادة ما ينصح بها الأطباء هو زيت الزيتون
(ليس بكل أنواعه بل فقط المدون عليه عصره أولى على البارد أو زيت زيتون بكر) وزيت الكانولا "زيت بذور اللفت". 
للدهون فوائد عديدة ومهمة،
================
فهي تعطي للطعام قواماً ليناً، وتحقق للجسم الشبع، كما تحتوي على مصدر مهم لبعض الفيتامينات وتضمن استمرار إنتاج الطاقة الضرورية للجسم، ولكن مع كل هذه الأهمية يجب ألا تتعدى نسبتها من الطعام 15%.
ويقول خبراء التغذية إن مصادر الدهون اثنان، الأول حيواني ويتمثل في السمن والزبد والقشدة، والثاني نباتي ويتمثل في زيوت الذرة، عباد الشمس، بذرة القطن، زيت النخيل وزيت الزيتون.
أفضل أنواع الزيوت والتي عادة ما ينصح بها الأطباء هو زيت الزيتون(ليس بكل أنواعه بل فقط المدون عليه عصره أولى على البارد أو زيت زيتون بكر) وزيت الكانولا "زيت بذور اللفت".
أسباب استخدام الزيوت المهدرجة:
تستخدم الزيوت المهدرجة في الأطعمة لثلاثة أساب هي:
التكلفة: فالزيوت المهدرجة أرخص ثمناً من زيت الزيتون البكر وزيت جوز الهند الصحي، كما أنهما ليس لهما نفس المذاق ولا يحققان الطراوة المطلوبة.
العوامل التسويقية:لا تستطيع الزيوت النباتية الإحلال محل الزيوت المهدرجة في كل أنواع الطعام خاصة في المخبوزات، كما أن هناك عاملاً حقيقياً يرجع إلى "جهل بالمواد الموجودة في الطعام" فمعظمنا لا نقرأ لائحة المكونات، ومن يقرأها يجهل معناها، كما أن كلمة "خال من الكوليسترول" تعد كلمة سحرية، بعدها يشتري الشخص هذه المنتجات بلا تفكير وفي حقيقة الأمر هي ضارة وتحمل بداخلها أمراضاَ كثيرة.
مدة الصلاحية: تبقى الأطعمة التي تحتوي على زيوت مهدرجة لمدة أطول على الرف ولا تحتاج إلى الثلاجات لحفظها، وتحتفظ بنكهتها لمدة طويلة، كما أنها لا تكلف كثيراً بالنسبة للشحن، فهي لا تحتاج إلى الثلاجات و تتحمل الظروف القاسية أحياناً دون أن تفسد، لذا تستخدمها المصانع أحياناً دون الحاجة إلى وجودها في الطعام.
المستوى المسموح بتناوله من هذه الأطعمة
تسمح بريطانيا بتناول كحد أقصى 4.4 جرام للنساء و 5.6 للرجال، ولكن هل تعلم أن وجبة من الدجاج المقلي والبطاطس تحتوي على 4 جرامات من الزيوت المهدرجة (وتعد وجبة واحدة في اليوم).
1- زيوت غذائية
==========
"أى زيوت طعام " وتشمل زيت بذرة القطن – زيت الصويا – زيت جنين الذرة *- زيت الفول السوداني – زيت السمسم – زيت عباد الشمس .
2- زيوت غذائية – صناعية
===============
أى زيوت يمكن استخدامها فى بعض الصناعات ، كما يمكن استخدامها كزيوت طعام ، وذلك حسب درجة تكريرها وتشمل زيت بذرة الكتان – زيت بذور الشلجم .
3- زيوت صناعية
===========
وهى زيوت تستخدم للأغراض الصناعية فقط لان طعمها غير مقبول أو لكونها غير صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي ، وتشمل : زيت جرمة الأرز وزيت رجيع الكون ، ورجيع الكون هو عبارة عن جنين الأرز مختلطا بالقشرة الداخلية للأرز ، وينتج كمنتج ثانوي لصناعة تبيض الأرز.
وأهم الصناعات التى تعتمد على الزيوت الصناعية كمنتج خام هى : صناعة البويات ، صناعة الصابون 
ويتم الحصول على الزيوت النباتية على مرحلتين أساسيتين هما :-
=================================== =
- مرحلة العصر. - مرحلة التكرير.
ونجد ان زيوت الطعام وهى زيوت نباتية صالحة للاستخدام الآدمى من حيث درجة النقاء (التكرير) والقيمة الغذائية والطعم المقبول وتتولى الوحدات الانتاجية التى تقوم بتصنيع زيوت الطعام العمليات الصناعية التالية :-
* زيت جنين الذرة منتج ثانوي لصناعة النشا والجلوكوز فى الذرة
· عملية عصر البذور الزيتية :
وينتج عن عملية العصر زيوت خام وفضلات البذور (الكسب) التى تستخدم فى صناعة الأعلاف الحيوانية والتى تعتبر من المنتجات الثانوية للصناعة ، وتبلغ طاقات العصر الموجودة فى مصر حوالى 1.1مليون طن ويتركز حوالى 90% من الطاقات فى مصانع قطاع الأعمال العام ويلاحظ ان الانتاج المحلى من البذور الزيتية اقل من طاقات المعاصر المتوفرة حيث تعمل تلك المعاصر بمعدل تشغيل منخفض، ومعنى انخفاض معدل التشغيل انه توجد طاقات عصر عاطلة ، وتقوم مصر بسد العجز فى الزيوت النباتية باستيراد الزيوت الخام أو النصف مكررة .
· عملية تكرير الزيوت الخام :
وينتج عنها زيوت مكررة قابلة للاستهلاك الآدمي، وهى المنتج الرئيسى للصناعة ، ويقتصر نشاط بعض المصانع على عملية التكرير فقط مع الحصول على الزيوت الخام من مصادر مختلفة (معاصر محلية أو استيراد) .
· عملية التعبئة :
وتشمل هذه العملية بعض الأعمال الصناعية التكميلية منها تعقيم العبوات وكبس الغطاء ولصق التيكيت ، هذا وتشمل خطوط الإنتاج فى بعض المصانع الكبيرة ، خطوطا لتصنيع العبوات المستخدمة فى التعبئة .
نواتج عمليات الاستخلاص للزيوت النباتية 
خلط الزيوت لعمل التوليفات
الاستخدامات الشائعة للزيوت النباتية 
أولا : نواتج استخلاص الزيوت من البذور النباتية :
1 . الزيت .
2 . الشحم .
3 . الشمع .
4 . بقايا البذور .
1. الزيت :
هو احد النواتج الهامة والأساسية لعمليات الاستخلاص ويتوقف لونه ورائحته ومذاقه وكثافته واستخدامه عل مصدره وطريقة استخلاصه وسنتطرق إلى بعض الأمثلة لاحقا للاستدلال عل الجودة والاستخدامات والزيت عبارة عن خليط من الجليسريدات الثلاثية التي تكون سائلة القوام في درجات حرارة الغرفة وتحتوي علي نسبة عالية من الاحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة التي لها نقطة تجمد منخفضة .
2 . الشحم 
الشحوم تنتج مع بعض أنواع الزيوت ومن كثير من أنواع البذور – وفى مصر وما في مستواها الصناعي المتواضع من دول العالم في هذا المجال مع استثناء الهند وماليزيا واندونيسيا - لايهتم كثير من المنتجين بالشحوم لعدم وجود صناعات قائمة على كل صنف فالشحوم وحسب مصدرها يمكن أن يكون لها استخدامات ومنافع هائلة وعالية القيمة فهي شحوم نباتية 100 % ولها قدرة عالية على الاحتفاظ بقيمة وفوائد البذرة المعصورة – وتستخدم في دول متقدمة في إعداد الشحوم الغذائية الطبيعية غير المهدرجة وصناعة الصابون الطبيعي ومستحضرات التجميل كما الصناعات الدوائية.
وأسعار تلك الشحوم في البلدان الغربية غالية جدا وكذلك المنتجات التي تدخل في صناعتها وذلك بالمقارنة بمثيلتها المصنعة من الزيوت النباتية بوسائل صناعية .
الدهون تحتوي علي نسبة عالية من الاحماض الدهنية المشبعة التي لها نقطة تجمد عالية مثل الزيوت المهدرجة والمارجرين والدهن عبارة عن خليط الجليسريدات الثلاثية التي تكون صلبة القوام او لدنة في درجة حرارة الغرفة ويمكن الحصول علي درجات مختلفة من الصلابة او البلاستيكية بخلط دهون مشبعة مثل دهن النخيل او جوز الهند مع الزيوت غير المشبعة مثل زيت فول الصويا كما يمكن الحصول علي القوام الصلب من الزيوت غير المشبعة بتفاعل الزيت مع الهيدروجين وهو مايسمي بالهدرجة في وجود عامل مساعد وظروف خاصة حيث يرتبط الهيدروجين بالروابط الزوجية بين ذرات الكربون للحامض الدهني فتتحول الاحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة الي احماض مشبعة وبالتالي ترتفع درجة التجميد وتصبح ذات قوام صلب علي درجة حرارة الغرفة وهذا التفاعل شائع الاستعمال للحصول علي المارجرين والزيت المهدرج shortening صناعيا 
3 . الشمع :
هو احد نواتج عمليات استخلاص الزيوت النباتية واستخداماته تتراوح بين صناعة بعض أنواع الأدوية ومستحضرات التجميل بالإضافة إلى شموع الإضاءة ذات الروائح المميزة أو غير ذلك .
4 . بقايا البذور :
بقايا البذور أحد النواتج الهامة فهي بقايا ذات فوائد صناعية لامحدودة في بلدان تعرف كيفية توظيفها – فإذا تحدثنا عن استخداماتها فى مصر فهي لاتتجاوز ثلاث استخدامات صناعية شائعة فقط – الأول هو كعلف للحيوانات لان مكونات بقايا البذور تكون عالية القيمة الغذائية فيتم خلطها بالأعلاف التقليدية لتسمين المواشي والأبقار – ولان بعض تلك البقايا سام بطبيعة تكوينه كما لاستخدام بعض الكيماويات فى عملية الاستخلاص الصناعي للزيوت فيصنع منها سموم للقوارض مثل الفئران – كذلك بعض صناعات الأخشاب .
تستخدم كثير من بقايا البذور بعد عصرها فى دول لها باع فى تلك الصناعات فى الاستخدامات المتنوعة نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
صناعات غذائية - مستحضرات تجميل – أعلاف المواشي والطيور – صناعة الورق – التدفئة – صناعة الأخشاب والأثاث - صناعة الأسمدة وتخصيب التربة للزراعات العضوية – تغذية الأسماك فى المزارع السمكية ( ففي ماليزيا مثلا وأغلب دول شرق آسيا المنتجة لجوز الهند تتغذى الأسماك فى المزارع السمكية وبعض الحيوانات التي يتم تربيتها بغرض التسمين على مخلفات استخلاص زيت ولبن جوز الهند أي تتغذى على جوز الهند المقطع والمبشور الذي نستخدمه نحن فى الصناعات الغذائية للإنسان والحلويات وسعرها لايقدر عليه أغلب متوسطي الدخل ) ولله فى خلقه شئون – اسماك تتغذى على جوز الهند - والبشر تموت من الجوع في القارة السمراء كنز وسلة غذاء البشرية ولو علموا بهذا لطلبوا أن يعاملوا أطفالهم مثل الأسماك فقط ليحيوا أو يعيشوا كأسماك في آسيا بدلا من أشباه بشر في منجم كنوز الطبيعة أفريقيا.
ثانيا :خلط الزيوت لعمل التوليفات :
يتم عمل خلطات وتوليفات من الزيوت لاستخدامات مختلفة منها الاستخدام الصناعي والغذائي والعلاجي . 
وفى حالة الاستخدام العلاجي تحديدا يجب تدفئة الزيوت لدرجة حرارة مماثلة لبعضها قبل عملية المزج أو الخلط وتركها حوالي ثلاثة أيام لتتخمر وتتفاعل جزيئاتها مع بعضها ولتتجانس وخاصة عند إضافة الزيوت العطرية في التوليفات وهذا ما سنتطرق إليه عند الحديث عن عمل التوليفات المختلفة للزيوت النباتية الثابتة والعطرية للاستخدامات العلاجية. .
ثالثا : استخدامات الزيوت النباتية :
أغلب أنواع الزيوت النباتية تدخل في الصناعات الغذائية على اختلافها والبعض يدخل في عملية تجهيز الجلود اللازمة للصناعات الجلدية (زيت الخروع ) وكثير يدخل في الصناعات الدوائية كما مستحضرات التجميل والصابون الجاف إضافة إلى صناعة الوقود العضوي للمركبات المختلفة . 
والمتعارف عليه تجاريا في مصر أن الزيوت النباتية بكل أنواعها هي كيماويات ومواد إنتاج أولية – وفى دول أخرى تصنف الزيوت إلى زيوت للأكل وأخرى لأغراض صناعية بما فيها الغذائية .
وسنتطرق لأمثلة مميزة من بعض أنواع البذور النباتية وزيوتها وطريقة حساب تكلفة إنتاج بعضها وسنتحدث تحديدا بإسهاب عن نباتات الجو جوبا و الزيتون و حبة البركة واللوز كأمثلة شائعة للزيوت النباتية لما لها من خصائص غذائية صحية وعلاجية هامة للإنسان . 
المارجرين
======
أنواع المارجرين:






1- مارجرين المائدة Table Margarine
وهذا النوع نفسه ينقسم إلى الأنماط التالية:
أ) مارجرين المائدة العادي :هذا النوع له مدى انصهار واسع من درجات الحرارة ، وله خواص تسمح باستخدامه لأغراض التحمير يصل الوسط المائي في هذا النوع إلى 16% .
ب) مارجرين الخفق :وهو يشابه النوع العادي باستثناء ضخ من 10-14% من النيتروجين السائل قبل مروره على وحدات الصنيع بغرض إكسابه النعومة المميزة لهذا النوع . 
ج) مارجرين الثلاجة : هذا النوع يكون قابلاً للفرد عند استخدامه مباشرة من الثلاجة عند 5 5 م ،ولذلك فهو يحتوي على زيت سائل ( 40-70%) وتختار الزيوت الداخلة في التصنيع وكذا عمليات التصنيع نفسها بعناية عند تصنيع هذا النوع ،وتعتبر عملية البلورة السريعة والعجن الشديد ضروريتين . ويعبأ هذا النوع في أنابيب ويستخدم غالباً في التحمير .
د) المارجرين الصحي: يتم إدخال زيت من الزيوت المحتوية على الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية بنسبة كبيرة في تركيبه خاصة الزيوت التي تحتوي على نسبة مرتفعة من اللينوليك أسيد، بحيث لا تقل نسبة هذا الزيت في الخلطة عن 40% مع إضافة ألفا توكوفيرول . ومن الزيوت المستخدمة لهذا الغرض زيت فول الصويا وزيت عباد الشمس .النسبة العالية من الزيت السائل تنتج مارجرين طرياً . ويجب أن يحفظ بارداً خاصة إذا أضيف إليه كلوريد الصوديوم والذي يسرع من عملية الأكسدة ، كما أن pH يجب أن يضبط عند 6 تقريباً ، ويستعمل هذا النوع غالباً في التحمير .
ه) مارجرين الفرد منخفض الطاقة : يحتوي هذا المنتج على نسبة منخفضة من الدهن حوالي 40%ويمكن ان يحتوي على نسبة مرتفعة من الأحماض الدهنية الأساسية .هذا النوع يصنع على أنه مستحلب ماء/زيت على الرغم من أن نسبة الزيت فيه أقل من 50% وهو ما يحتاج لتقنية خاصة . يستعمل أساساً للفرد على الخبز ولا يصلح للتحمير . يقدم هذا النوع في هولندا تحت مسمى Halvarine وفي الدانمرك تحت اسم Minarine أي المارجرين منخفض الدهن وهو ما يجذب إليه المستهلك .2- مارجرين الخبيز ( مارجرين الصناعة) Industrial or Bakery Margarine
يزوّدْ عجينة الخبز بنكهة خاصة، كما يطيل مدة الحفظ فهو يحتوي على المستحلبات التي تزيد نسبة الرطوبة في الخبز بما يمنع أو يقلل من التجلد. 
3- مارجرين الفطائر Puff Pastry Margarine 
يتميز بقدرته على تكوين أغشية رقيقة مرنة حول فقاعات الغاز الناتجة أثناء صناعة الفطائر مما يكسبها القوام الهش " يتميز بسهولة الذوبان في الفم " .
4- مارجرين القلي 
مهم في كثير من الأطعمةِ، فبجانب استخدامه لغرض القلي فهو في الوقت نفسه يمنح المنتج الغذائي اللون والنكهة المميزين .يَجِبُ أَنْ يَبْقى مستقراً في درجاتِ الحرارة ل 180 °م للفتراتِ الطويلةِ مِنْ الوقتِ بدون رَشّ أَو تدخين.
الخصائص التي يتميز بها المارجرين:
1-التهوية :Aeration
تحتاج منتجات الخبيز مثل الكيك إلى دمج الهواء أثناء تصنيعها لكي تعطي قواماً مرتفعاً ، يتمُ الوصول إلى هذا الغرض باستخدام المارجرين الذي يتيح تكوين فقاعات هوائية صغيرة الحجم وهي أكثر ثباتاً من الفقاعات كبيرة الحجم.
2-الاختصار Shortening
عجائن ال Shortcrust والبسكويت والكيك تعتمد على المارجرين في إعطائها القوام المتفتّتِ المميزِ. يَكْسو الدهنُ جزيئاتَ الدقيق ويمنعها من امتصاص الماء وبالتالي يمنع تكوين الشبكة الجلوتينية. الزبد النباتي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُستَعملَ لهذا الغرضِ. قد يؤدي شحم الخنزير أَو الدهون النباتية المهدرجة أفضل للاختصار بسبب محتواها المائي المنخفض ،لكن ما يميز الزبد النباتي إعطاء منتج ذي لون ذهبي مميز ونكهة مرغوبة، بينما دهن الخنزير يعطي لوناً أصفر شاحباً.
3-الاحتفاظ بالرطوبةِ:Retention of moisture:
في منتجات الخبيز ، الزبد النباتي يمكن أَنْ يُساعدَ على الاحتفاظ الرطوبة ويَزِيدُ مدة الصلاحية. يمكن أيضاً أن يستخدم في الأغذية التي تعرض إلى الحرارة الجافة قبل استهلاكها .
4-الصقل أو التزجيج : Glaze
وَضع الزبد النباتي على بعض الأغذية مثل الخضارِ الحارِ وبعض الصلصات يضفي اللمعان والبريق لسطح هذه المنتجات .
5-المرونة: Plasticity
الدهون لا تَذُوبُ على درجة حرارة واحدة ولكن يكون لها مدى من درجات الحرارة تنصهر خلاله،هذه الخاصية تعرف بالمرونة وتَعطي كُلّ دهن صفاته الفريدة المميزة عن غيره. وهذه الخاصية راجعة لاختلاف نوعية وكمية triglycerides الداخلة في تركيب كل زيت . بَعْض الدهونِ تشكل لتنصهر عند درجة حرارة منخفضة بحيث تنتشر مباشرة من الثلاجة مثل الزبد النباتي الناعم soft margarine.
6-النكهة: Flavour
كُلّ الدهون والزيوت لَهُا النكهات والروائحُ الفريدةُ التي تميزها عن بعضها .لذا فإن بعضها يكون أكثر مناسبة لأغراض معينة من البعض مثل زيت الزيتون للصلصةِ السلطة ودهن الخنزير للعجائن .الزبد النباتي بنكهته المميزة يفضل استخدامه في كثير من الأغذية​
​تصنيع الزيوت
=======
يتم إستخلاص الزيوت من بعض المحاصيل الزراعية التى يزرع بعضها بهدف استخلاص الزيوت فقط كالسمسم وعباد الشمس وفول الصويا ، ويزرع البعض الآخر أساسا للحصول على ألياف نباتية أو شعر أو غذاء كالزيتون والكتان والقطن وتستخلص الزيوت منها أو من بذورها كمنتج ثانوى .

​


----------

